# wheelchair ramp



## lexxx07 (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I guess I'm not understanding why there's a step in a wheel chair ramp.


----------



## lexxx07 (Feb 8, 2012)

That is not a step it is a fill piece the ramp is flat and smooth


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for clarifying that. It sure looked like a step when I first looked at it.


----------

